# Red tape for nucs



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I know that none of you are going to post here but when you Google bee nucs for sale the ones that say that they have them for sale never put the price. So you have to go through red tape to get the price


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Just looked now they do have a price. ,3 weeks ago they did not


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom that isn't red tape it is really sellers B/S.

Never under stood why some sellers want people calling just for a price and hanging up when the price is more than they want to pay.

I put the product out there with the price, if you wish to buy fine and dandy.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

by red tape i mean they want email addres and other stuff just to get a price


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

I often look for prices. Particularly for the non-profit I'm trying to start. I need to find out how much a desk or something will cost. It irks me when it says "call for current price" or some BS. If you know the price you can put it in your bloody database and have the database update the price to everyone. I will not call unless you are the only company I can buy the product from and then only if I really really need that product.

I recently ran into that when I priced what it would cost to have my soil tested. The extension office has a long list of labs that do it. I checked like 10 companies before I found one that a. had a website (many didn't) and b. list their prices. The one that listed, I had to download a pdf flyer to get the prices. Then I called them and talked to them, just to find out the prices on the flyer are no longer correct.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I get it now Tom. Lots of company's try to get your e mail address theses days. Kare and I have a special e mail account just for getting those discounts when we buy if we give them an e mail address.
Home depot even asks if you want the recite e mailed to you as a ploy.

 Al


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some sellers hold off on pricing until they find the going rate on Nuc's and packages for the coming year too.

I've gotten emails in the past few weeks from Walter T. Kelley with their package bees and queen prices for 2017. I don't imagine anyone wants to undervalue their bees until they know the going market rate, Just like any other live stock.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

The thing is if I am looking for nucs now I want the price they want now so I can order nucs now nota month from now when they are the only one still has any .. If they don't know the price they want why are they advertising saying they are selling?????


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought mine from an apiary advertising on craigslist. His prices are actually lower this year than last and about $50 cheaper than the national advertising I've seen. 

I also like shopping local.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

If no one post there price how do find market price


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I just would not deal with them. If they can't figure out what they want when they post for sale they are just screwing with people.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I have one guy I get nucs from and have for 6 years so I am not looking to buy from them


----------

